# Revenue code 250 vs 636



## dvoegele (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anyone out there tell me the real difference between these two, I have read the guidelines but still unsure when to use the 250 versus the 636,
My guess is to use 636 for injectables and the 250 po


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2011)

You should assign revenue code 637 to Self administered drugs to differentiate them from drugs covered under revenue code 250.


----------

